# Cane #61 - Corkscrew Willow



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

What I thought initially was Osage Orange turned out to be Corkscrew Willow, a.k.a. Curley Willow, Pekin Willow, Hankow Willow, Twisted Twig Willow and/or Scarlet Curls. Even though it's quite "light" and obviously soft wood, it is very sturdy, has great tensile strength.

It took many hours of hand sanding getting it ready for the multiple coats of polyurethane. Also the shortened "stub" needed something special so at Hobby Lobby we found the perfect small drawer pull - adding BLING.

Someday my grandkids will fight over this one - maybe.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice jod.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

5,373 hours of hand sanding!! :bow: LOL do you have any fingers left? Nice job on a unique looking piece Norson.


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

As stated here previously my brother, who lives in TN, has sent me 20-25 (?) sticks from his wooded property, so when I discovered that downed Corkscrew Willow I HAD to reciprocate. And did - last month. Neither of us have worked with this specie . . . and I'm almost regretting sending him those sticks. 

They are very light to the touch and sand so easily yet are very sturdy...almost like oak or some other hardwood. Last evening, here in my recliner, I began the sanding process on another cane and was very pleased with how "easily" that process developed. I have no way of knowing the age of the tree nor how long it's been down, so that certainly could be a factor...for most of the bark seems to have already rotted away.

I am now charging $50 for my canes with the monies going to our church food pantry which feeds approx 800 families every week.

And I feel good about that.

-neb


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice results. The "bling" is neat.

Thanks for the ID on the branch. Seems the tree is originally from China. I don't think even the nearby botanical garden has one quite like it.


----------

